# Looking for a Galbert Caliper



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone have one of these and want to sell it? Or know where they are for sell.?On his website he says it will be late Dec 2016 for he can ship again.


http://www.petergalbertchairmaker.co...rtcaliper.html


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

The link didn't work for me. :frown:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Try. Peter Galbert Chairmaker

Got curious about what was so special about one. Google is our friend. Lee Valley says no longer available. Looks like a gadget to me, don't much like gadgets, they always seem to break, or go out of whack. http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=71707&cat=1,330,49237&ap=1


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't have one and there will never be one in my shop. I am know where near that good. That is awesome.


----------

